# Video of 10 year old playing Stairway to Heaven



## MichaelMurray (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is a video of a 10 year old student of mine who is a very good player and we are playing Stairway to Heaven together: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp4tGsvTbTQ 

Here is a heavy metal version of the Imperial March from Star Wars with another student: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3Un4iF4nDQ 

Some videos of other students playing classical guitar can be seen at: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/MichaelMurrayGuitar 

In my favourites section there is also a video of me in concert a few years ago and an interview with me (the interview starts half way through the video).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

What I enjoyed most about the first one was how he looked really into it.
That's always great to see a kid enjoying themselves playing music.


----------

